# Solved: Please Help! Limited or No Connectivity



## astacharles (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm working on a DELL XPS laptop with the Dell TruMobile wireless card built in. I cannot get it to connect to any wireless network. It sees the network, says the signal strength is excellent, but only comes back with a windows-generated IP address. I have tried disabling the built in card and plugging in a Linksy PCMIA card, but that gets the same results.

I have tried using the cmd line to config/release/and renew the IP, same results.

I have tried two different networks in two different places.

I have, of course, tried the usual things of running the XP network connection repair, enabling and disabling any alternate configuration software, restarting the router and the modem, restarting the computer...

I can't think of what else to try, and I need to get this fixed.  Any help would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks,
Asta


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable encryption on the router until you get it connected. The most common issue is mis-matched keys. In addition, if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX keys, don't use the passcode option.

Can you connect with a wired connection? If not, try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## astacharles (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks, i had tried turning of the encryption, but that wasn't it.

actually turned out the issue was something that got corrupted with the mcaffee update installation. i uninstalled mcaffee, did ipconfig/release/renew. reinstalled mcaffee, reapplied the updates, and voila - no more problems.

thanks for the suggestions tho!

~Asta


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

